

Study of the Day: Soon, You May Download New Skills to Your Brain - zby
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/01/study-of-the-day-soon-you-may-download-new-skills-to-your-brain/250775/

======
Piskvorrr
And flying cars. There will be flying cars, right? See also:
<http://xkcd.com/678/>

